# Nexus 4 Not Connecting To WiFi



## Clank714 (Jun 29, 2011)

*- Steps to reproduce the problem.*
Connect to wifi, it connects and shows my wifi with it all connected when I try to open the software update or well anything that uses internet it times out when it says its connected, 3G works but wifi does not, how can I fix this
*- What happened.*
The wifi drops out while still connected and it says its still connected while timing out when my macbook is connected fine and working and my other devices
*- What you think the correct behavior should be.*
It should not time out while connected to wifi

LG Nexus 4 running 4.2

I have checked all the settings and it says it stays connected while sleep mode and such but still seems to drop out


----------



## BiggerByte (Nov 24, 2012)

Same here


----------



## timdor (Feb 13, 2012)

I had some wireless connectivity issues that were resolved by disabling Wi-Fi optimization under advanced settings. Might help

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MirageJ (Jan 13, 2012)

This happens to me but only on a certain wireless access point. I have two in my house and connecting to the other one works fine. When I connect to the "dodgy" one, I get an IP address and DNS address and everything, but the internet connection doesn't really work. I have noticed that I can sometimes reach some google services though. Gmail occasionally works while connected to it and I can sometimes load google.co.uk and do a web search but it is very slow and times out if I click on any of the search result links to leave the google service. This also happens on the same access point with my friends N4 so this has to be an issue with the phone/software because my Gnex connected to the same access point perfectly and my N4 connects to all other access points without any problems.

Josh.


----------



## BiggerByte (Nov 24, 2012)

MirageJ said:


> This happens to me but only on a certain wireless access point. I have two in my house and connecting to the other one works fine. When I connect to the "dodgy" one, I get an IP address and DNS address and everything, but the internet connection doesn't really work. I have noticed that I can sometimes reach some google services though. Gmail occasionally works while connected to it and I can sometimes load google.co.uk and do a web search but it is very slow and times out if I click on any of the search result links to leave the google service. This also happens on the same access point with my friends N4 so this has to be an issue with the phone/software because my Gnex connected to the same access point perfectly and my N4 connects to all other access points without any problems.
> 
> Josh.


Same here man, no idea what to do


----------

